# Venison Liverwurst or Braunschweiger recipe?



## LanceR (Feb 21, 2016)

Hello All

I've been asked by the family to take a shot at making liverwurst or Braunschweiger with venison liver.  I couldn't find any existing threads but if someone knows of any please let me know.

I'd be OK with using all venison for the lean meat and using pork or beef fat fat or with using pork or beef for the lean meat.  For small test batches I'll emulsify in a food processor but will switch to a bowl chopper for bigger batches.

I have two challenges with this.  I can't ever remember having liverwurst so will have to have my wife and son who like liverwurst to guide me.  The other one is that I've been asked to start out close to the Oscar Mayer Braunschwiger flavor profile and am wondering if that is even practical with venison liver or meat.

So...does anyone have a recipe or any ideas on how to proceed?  If no one has a recipe I'll likely start with two small batches, one all venison and one using venison liver and pork for the lean meat.  I suspect that it will be a few weeks before I can start.

Thanks to all and best regards,

Lance


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 21, 2016)

Oscar Mayer...really? 
Just kidding, I can't help ya much here Lance but I do love Liverwurst. I've never tried venison liver so I don't know how it would compare to the pig liver. I'd go with the pork for the lean since that what the OM brand is.

Here's the ingredients off the label
Ingredients: Pork Livers, Pork, Salt, Water, Contains Less Than 2% Of Corn Syrup, Dried Onions, Dextrose, Sugar, Flavor, Sodium Nitrite, Sodium Phosphates, Sodium Erythorbate (Made From Sugar).













om branswiner.png



__ DanMcG
__ Feb 21, 2016







Let me see if I can find anything that resembles that list. ( which ain't much to go by)


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 21, 2016)

Looking at a bunch of formulations for Braunschweiger I came away with this general  make up.
Liver 45-50%
Fat  35-50%  ( most used jowl/ bacon ends)
lean 80/20 some 50/50  10-25%  
Salt 2-3.5%

Predominant spice's that were used in the majority of formulas measured as oz per 100 lb's
allspice 1-2 oz
marjoram 1-2 oz
onion powder 2-4 oz
white pepper 2-6 oz

Only a few used sweeteners or NFDM, but I see OM uses corn syrup, dextrose and sugar

I hope this is some help, I've been meaning to try it myself sooner or later so the research was helpful to me too.


----------



## LanceR (Feb 21, 2016)

DanMcG said:


> Oscar Mayer...really?


No Sir, I'm not kidding.  Rolling my eyes maybe, but not kidding. 

Hey, I get to hunt, trap, fish, mess around with old tractors and military vehicles, belch when I feel like it. scratch when and where it itches, yadda, yadda, yadda..  If she wants something that tastes like O. Mayer Braunschweiger and using venison I'll give it my best shot......and my second best shot......and....

Looking at Marianski's recipe it calls for 50/50 pork liver and jowls, bacon or fat pork trimmings combined with S&P, marjoram, nutmeg and onion.  Allspice has the same flavor profile of nutmeg but with more pungency so what you've found and what I have seem to be pretty close.

Thanks for the info in the PM but, damn!   Now I've got to knock a whole slew of critters on the head to try all those recipes. 

I'll let you know when I get to the Liverwurst/Braunschweiger.  Maybe we can finally get together for the big event.

Best regards to all,

Lance


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 22, 2016)

I can't vouch for an Oscar Meyer flavor but this sure sounds like a tasty recipe and a detailed thread...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120486/and-now-braunschweiger


----------



## LanceR (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks

Lance


----------



## mushroomboots (Oct 4, 2018)

I realize this thread is Really old, but wondering if Lance (or anyone) has tried this? We've got a fresh deer liver I'd prefer not to waste, and I like liverwurst.   Thanks!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 4, 2018)

mushroomboots said:


> I realize this thread is Really old, but wondering if Lance (or anyone) has tried this? We've got a fresh deer liver I'd prefer not to waste, and I like liverwurst.   Thanks!


Bacon ,onions and liver ! :)


----------



## mushroomboots (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks! I wish I had a taste for liver and onions but I've never been able to develop one unfortunately. That's why I was so interested in this particular recipe so I'm still hoping someone might report on some success and  give a method and recipe!


----------



## archeryrob (Oct 5, 2018)

I have made Venison Braunschweiger or Liverwurst. It is hands down my most requested recipe. I use the heart, liver, 2# of ground deer and 2# of pork fat. I copied the spices from this guy and change the meat used and ratios of that.

I just ground course and par-froze and ground on fine and it was just fine. No need for emulsifying the meat.I got a slight bit of fat out on the casings on a few. I spoke with the chef and he thought I used too much fat, but his recipe actually had a high percentage of fat. I thought about using just 1.5# of pork fat and was instantly shut down by my wife, M-i-L and S-i-L and told to "Leave it as it is" :D It is possible those where directly on the bottom of the pot and didn't have a water gap. I will try spacing them off the bottom with a wire rack next time. 

I am carrying 2 twist tie bags in my hunting pack now to haul the heart and liver out from every kill now. ;)


----------



## kawboy (Oct 5, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> I have made Venison Braunschweiger or Liverwurst. It is hands down my most requested recipe. I use the heart, liver, 2# of ground deer and 2# of pork fat. I copied the spices from this guy and change the meat used and ratios of that.
> 
> I just ground course and par-froze and ground on fine and it was just fine. No need for emulsifying the meat.I got a slight bit of fat out on the casings on a few. I spoke with the chef and he thought I used too much fat, but his recipe actually had a high percentage of fat. I thought about using just 1.5# of pork fat and was instantly shut down by my wife, M-i-L and S-i-L and told to "Leave it as it is" :D It is possible those where directly on the bottom of the pot and didn't have a water gap. I will try spacing them off the bottom with a wire rack next time.
> 
> I am carrying 2 twist tie bags in my hunting pack now to haul the heart and liver out from every kill now. ;)


 As a kid I remember eating this. Could you add more meat and omit the heart? Not sure I could pass up fresh fried heart.


----------



## archeryrob (Oct 5, 2018)

sure, heart is just meat


----------



## kawboy (Oct 5, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> sure, heart is just meat


Best part of the deer in my opinion.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 6, 2018)

Just adding to this thread for anyone researching that per Marianski venison liver is rated good.  Goose and veal are best and beef not good at all.  Don't hunt/wish I did but gonna put the word out for liver this year to my hunter buds.  Maybe heart too.  Also, he incorporates a water rinse and poaching the liver.  Get his book, it's a must own.  Whole chapter on liver sausage...  Also a chapter on wild game.  



 archeryrob
 Did you ever smoke any?  I am pretty sure that this a standard for BS and would think that would really well.  I also think the signature of OM BS is a light smoke like their hot dogs.


----------



## archeryrob (Oct 6, 2018)

I have not smoked any yet. Maybe I will try some in the smokehouse. The instructions from the drunk chef was to boil them. I don;t think the fibrous casings will care either way, but I cook bologna in the smokehouse and I don;t think a lot of smoke penetrates them. Most Braunschweiger you buy is in plastic casings, so I'd guess it isn't smoked.

I'll try anything, so suggestions are welcome


----------



## zwiller (Dec 17, 2018)

Just reporting back that I cold smoked some store bought BS yesterday along with a few pounds of cheese.  Took the casing off and let it warm up for an hour.  5 hours oak dust.  Gonna let it rest a week but already smells like a winner.


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 18, 2018)

I am interested to hear if you think it is better. I am going to make a big batch again. I will probably boil 15# again with the two livers I already have. I have been given explicit instructions by my M-i-L and S-i-L that I am *not allowed* to alter the recipe with the portions I will be sending to them. o_O They use their daughter/sister to enforce these rules. Now if the smoked version turns out better then they will allow it. :rolleyes:

I will have plenty of livers, as I am at least killing one more and my daughter could hunt more. I will try the additional ones in the smokehouse. I'll start at 120 and smoke all day and finished them at 145 IT over an extended time. SO I will warm smoke for a while and semi-hot smoke to cook it.



kawboy said:


> As a kid I remember eating this. Could you add more meat and omit the heart? Not sure I could pass up fresh fried heart.



Just following up with this. I found most venison livers from doe (average deer near me) are about 2+ pounds. I shot a doe in rifle season with a Hornady SST .30-06 round and :eek: lost a lot of shoulder meat on one side and it went in the heart and opened it like a flower on the other side. Totally unable to be eaten if you don't want lead poisoning. Not posting pics unless asked, its over the top.

I adjusted my recipe for the lack of heart too below. I package my ground deer in 1.7# wild game bags, so 3 make 5# to mix with 5# of beef for bologna or 5# of pork and pork fat for sausage.
3.4# – Ground deer (2 of my bags)
1 deer liver – 2 pounds
2# – pork fat


----------



## zwiller (Dec 23, 2018)

You definitely need to smoke at least one chub.  Dang good.  I think it may need more than 5 hours though.  I think the smoke mellows it a bit and I consider that a good thing.  All this being said, the BS (Kroger) was very mild in comparison to what I remember but it has been a loooong time.


----------

